# Orks and Daemons allies



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

This is a pretty simple post.

Has anyone out there heard of any/used any viable lists with Orks using an allied detachment of daemons? I use IG as allies every once and awhile, but Daemons have always been a fun army to use and I like the idea of dropping some small daemon squads and GDs while orks move up to kill.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I like the thought of taking Fateweaver in a Daemons list with a bunch of Orks for the Staff of Tomorrow reroll. What's that, you only got one shot with your Lootas? Reroll. You want a better result with your Shokk Attack Gun? Etc.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

That is pretty nice... 

The 6 inch rule shouldn't be too much of a problem if everything is deep striking, and/or flying. I just need some mobility and punch, plus I'm always a fan of going the unconventional route and throwing someone off of their game by bringing an uncommon, but still powerful list. 

I'd also like to go mono-god, but I'm not too much of a stickler to be honest. It would be either nurgle or tzeentch daemons if I were to play just daemons, but as a detachment maybe Khorne? Bloodthirster supporting orks is prolly hard to deal with


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

If they hadn't been shattered to their constituent bits in transport, I'd be playing Khorne Daemons besides my Orks these days as well. I yet might, when I return to repair my increasingly broken armies.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Honestly I like this idea, but I'd do the reverse and have Orks shooting with Demons moving up the field. It's something I genuinely would like to do, I've never played either army, there is bits of both armies I enjoy and I think if you turned up to play this is would blindside so many people by concept of having both these armies allied. 

So if you try please post any results, since I want to try it myself at some point just have too much on right now. Love to find out how you do.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

So do you think taking daemons as primary and then having orks as allies? That allows a dakka jet, lootas, and 3 large blobs of boyz for under 800 pts leaving plenty for daemons

I'm just running ideas through my head. I used to play with my Imperial guard and then take a small contingent of daemons as allies with almost the exact same set up. Gunline, tanks, and then one big bloodthirster flying around causing problems. this was with their old codex, however, and and it worked great but I'm wondering how it will do with a goofy army and the new daemon codex


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Having been an Ork player I suppose it's possible function wise in the game, I'm not sure if GW has anything against, or for, the actual combination. From a Fiction standpoint it would never be possible. The Ork would take one look at the Daemon and think,"ooo, me gotz to 'ave dat thing for me troffie rack."


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

I'd like to think that the orks were about to attack whomever the enemy is and then the daemons warp in and killed the enemy first and then turned around to attack the boyz hah


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Have pondered this idea my self a bit and didn't come up with much else which i thought would be functional. One other thought as to how cannon chaos daemon are when allying with orks there are some older stories talking of chaos orks who worship the chaos gods and sometimes summoned daemons. Not many stories talk of it anymore though.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

There are some stories of Possessed Orks.

I have been pondering working on a small group of them for my Chaos Army one day. I think Orks could make Fantasic Allies for daemons. I would Go with Khorne, would make a very thematically nice force and some good Synergy.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

The novel, _Annihilation Squad_, hass orks and imperial guard that are possessed, or at least work for a possessed leader that they are unaware of being posssessed


----------



## Speidward269 (Oct 5, 2015)

What i've been play testing to some dead-killy effectiveness is Ghazghkull's Bullyboyz moving up field in trukks and battlewagons and taking Skarbrand in an allied detachment. He drops in just as they hit assault and boom, meganobz with rage and hatred, yes please
It also works well with big mobs of boys because Skarbrand's rage affects whole units, not just models. Combine that with warpath, the weirdboy power, and you have boys assaulting with 6 attacks each


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I saw someone bring a Green Tide and Fateweaver in the hopes of clipping the Tide with Doombolt and thereby increasing their FnP through Warpflame, which was kinda funny.


----------

